# Using DET Wiring Harness?



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

if going from a GA16 to SR20DET, can i use the DET wiring harness instead of the DE?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I believe you can, but I think there may be some modifications to make. I haven't done it though, so this is from my memory from what I've read.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Have heard that you cant because if the DIS. US. spec ecu will not compliy with the DIS. If you us a Japan spec computer it may work.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Have heard that you cant because if the DIS. US. spec ecu will not compliy with the DIS. If you us a Japan spec computer it may work. *


Bluebird SR20DETs don't use direct ignition. Neither do GTiRs.

It's just the RWD cars that do.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I thought the gti-r came with a DIS. I know they did a write up ,in Sport Compact. You know the 400hp club. They said he had to switch it to a distributor.


----------

